# School systems in different countries



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi everyone? 
I was just wondering how you get to being a doctor is in different countries.
For example, I've seen a lot of US movies and TV shows where students go to pre-med and then to med-school, but I don't really understand it.. what's the difference? And after graduating, what happens then?
In Sweden (and Denmark) one goes directly to med-school after highschool (you graduate from highschool at age 19). Medschool lasts 6 years. After graduating you must practise medicine for 18 months in order to get a license in medicine (AT-tj?nst). Does that exist in other countries too (fx US)? Of those 18 months, 6 are emmergency medicine, 6 are general medicine and 6 are surgery. After getting your licence you can go on and specialize. In Sweden the shortest specialization lasts for 5 years.
So, is the system similar in other countries too?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

In the US you graduate high school around 18 and then get a 4 year bachelor's degree after which you apply to medical schools (which are an additional 4 years). After medical school you graduate as a doctor but before you are allowed to practice on your own you must complete a "residency" in order to be fully licensed. This is known as specialization also. A residency can last anywhere from 3 to 9 years depending on the field you go into (internal medicine being the shortest, different surgical specialties being the longest). After residency you are a fully certified physician in the US.


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you for explaining the system in the states #happy
Ok, so if I understand correctly you don't get your license until you finish your residency? What about "internship"? What is that?
And how is it in other countries, anyone?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yup you got it. You have to finish residency before you are fully licensed.

Internship is just what people use to refer to their first year of residency.

In Pakistan, you graduate med school with an MBBS degree, and then go on to do a 'house job,' which is streamlined version of a residency. You do 6 months of internal medicine and 6 months of general surgery, then you can specialize from there and are known as a 'house officer.'

After that, you can go on to be an attending/consultant.

Or something along those lines


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Ya In Pakistan after 5 years of MBBS, you do 1 year House Job and then you can be registered as a doctor "officially" and practice legally. For those who dont want to practice Pakistan, they just jet!


----------



## Acidian (Jan 23, 2008)

In Malta you can get into Medical School at the UoM at the age of 18 after you do your A levels in Biology and Chemistry (equivalent of highschool).
The course is 5 years long (2 preclinical and 3 clinical years). Then after that you have to practise medicine for 2 years at the local government hospital. After that you get your warrant.
Then you have to specialise.

Also tuition is free at the UoM for Maltese and any EU citizen. Apart from that Maltese students get a stipend of about 80 Euros every 4 weeks and Malta being a small country most of us still live at home.


----------

